

90% of US credit card readers are secured using the same password (since 1990) - r0muald
http://money.cnn.com/2015/04/29/technology/credit-card-machine-hack/index.html

======
dredmorbius
Yep, a major US news organization has just published the passwords used by 90%
of all credit and debit card readers. And deserve loud praise for doing so
because the passwords are already all over the Web.

About. Fucking. Time.

Kudos to CNN for ball and/or ovaries.

(Though I wish they'd kill their autoplay video.)

